# Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster !!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster!!!!!
I just got my Johan Bluesmaster. Thank you so much Justin. 

I've just come up from playing it for the past hour. 
There is no reason to own any other traditional humbucking guitar.....period.
The tone, the tone, the tone, oh the humanity !!!!!!
Add to that the esthetic and quality of build that Johan brings to the table here. When I opened the case, the immediate thing that came to mind was the old saying,"pictures don't do this justice." BEAUTIFUL !!!! Then the feel of it in my hands and hanging on me...wow!!!! But it is in the tone that the true beauty of this guitar can be appreciated.
I'll post a more thorough review after my gig on Sat.
cheers
Pete
__________________
By the beautiful Scarborough Bluffs


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

"pictures may not do it justice" but, still, we want to see them!

Congrats man, from what I've read these are really high end, old wood, etc.

Who distributes these in Canada?

Oh, did I mention we want to see PIX?!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...where's the gig?

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...where's the gig?
> 
> -dh


Hey David...it would be great to finally meet you. :wave: 
Since I didn't get to the Knopler/Harris gig.
We are at the Wing Shack in Ajax.
The Wing Shack is located at 368 Bayly Street in Ajax. Take the Westney Rd South exit off of the 401 in Ajax. Travel south two lights and turn left at Bayly St. The Wing Shack is on the North side.
cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

dwagar said:


> "pictures may not do it justice" but, still, we want to see them!
> 
> Congrats man, from what I've read these are really high end, old wood, etc.
> 
> ...



Here you go.




























There are no Canadian distributors for these. Andy, Dave, are you listening?
you won't sell alot of them but.......ohhh what a feather in your cap.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, that is one killer beautiful guitar.

and a wraptail! It doesn't get much better than that, does it?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am speechless  Does it sound as good as it looks???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh my... that is a NICE guitar.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I am speechless  Does it sound as good as it looks???




Oh much better than it looks. Admittedly this is one great looking axe. Evokes comparisons with the legendary 58-60 bursts. Who cares what it looks like if it's sound does not live up to it's looks. But it's when you play and hear this thing that you really understand it's beauty. Far more than skin deep.
I can't wait to run it through it's paces tomorrow night at my gig.


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

Wow That is one VERY nice guitar. I a into lots of the funky shapes and all, but I can still appreciate that kind of guitar, seeing as thats where all of my style have evolved from. And appreciate that guitar I sure do. It is quite amazing. Put some sound clips up on Purevolume or something. I want to hear that thing play.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice guitar....looks like a Les Paul and a Tele had a one night stand and produced a love child. :food-smiley-015:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Pete, oh yeah just what I want, 20 pieces warping in a warehouse while dealers try to convince me that since they'd be exclusive, I wouldn't need my demo so they should have that one and they'll fax me an order if and when.

If I had half a brain focused on business...I'd get a container load of crappy Chinese $79 clones that are really a unique and amazing value and take the $73 I make on each one and put it into the Gustavsson piggy bank....shouldn't take more than a month to get the $, how long can it take to build the guitar?

In the meantime, we'll just carry one doin' what we do best :rockon2: :rockon2: 

So now I must visit TO...guys want to do a Suhr Tupperware party?

Andy

ps: if you're a dealer and find this offensive in any way, true story x 3 no names


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Hi Pete, oh yeah just what I want, 20 pieces warping in a warehouse while dealers try to convince me that since they'd be exclusive, I wouldn't need my demo so they should have that one and they'll fax me an order if and when.
> 
> If I had half a brain focused on business...I'd get a container load of crappy Chinese $79 clones that are really a unique and amazing value and take the $73 I make on each one and put it into the Gustavsson piggy bank....shouldn't take more than a month to get the $, how long can it take to build the guitar?
> 
> ...




I know, how true. I was the PRS/Soldano/Groovetubes/Hipshot rep back in the early nineties. Could not get anyone to take PRS or Soldano. How times change. And then not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks beautiful.

I hate to raise the issue of filthy lucre, but where does this one sit in terms of price range?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Its Gorgeous*

That is one beautiful guitar! I have to admit I wouldn't mind hearing some sounds clips as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw your post on TGP. Seems like a number of those guys have a JG Bluesmaster. 

Ah yes,... penny saving time.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Looks beautiful.
> 
> I hate to raise the issue of filthy lucre, but where does this one sit in terms of price range?


Somewhere between a Mexican Strat and a 58' Les Paul.:wink: 



Actually just a little more than a new Historic R9 LesPaul at L&M. But it's the two year wait that kills you. However, it lets you save up for the guitar though.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

That could be a good thing.......here and on TGP, I often find myself debating whether cyrogenical frozen 99.9999995367099% pure oxygen free scatterwound hand selected NOS germanium pick holders are better than.......while the battery in my metronome is dead. On one of the other forums, some brilliant chap's signature is "More Mel Bay, less ebay"

I think you did the right thing.....wait, save up and get the right stuff....and make sure the chops are there waiting and ready. :rockon2: 

:food-smiley-004: 

Andy


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

2 years wait...damn!!! how long will the honeymoon last on this one? :tongue: 

Looks sweet, I'm jealous. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wonder where this one is now


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> 2 years wait...damn!!! how long will the honeymoon last on this one? :tongue:
> 
> Looks sweet, I'm jealous. :food-smiley-004:


The honeymoon is still on brother. Still the best humbucking guitar I own.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Wonder where this one is now


It's right here Scott.........and it will be for some time to come. :food-smiley-004: (see avatar for evidence)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on Pete. Nice to see this one is sill in the stable


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Right on Pete. Nice to see this one is sill in the stable


Yup it's still there and so are a few others 
































and the one that started it all......


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really beautiful.
Your posts about your Gustavssons are really informative, thanks a lot.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I regret ALL the financial opportunities missed.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I regret ALL the financial opportunities missed.


I recently came accross an old email quote for a Bluesmaster from Cliff at DAG from several years ago. I sure wish I jumped on one back then. Way out of my league now. :sad:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Love the top carve on that GT.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow those are nice...what are they selling for these days?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I think they are around 15 k, IIRC. Way too much cheddar for this guy.


----------

